# Friday On My Mind! ...



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...which is a P. Frampton song 

This right now...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

"Easybeats" 1966 

Zeno Navigator this morning....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dapper said:


> "Easybeats"


Yes it is, I stand corrected!  I only knew the Frampton cover :hi:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Kutusov said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > "Easybeats"
> ...


Both good :rockon:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

David Bowie.










Later,

William


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

The great Gary Moore.










Cheers,

Alexus


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Everyone showing there age with choice of cover 

For me a Bosok Komandirskie 200m Diver HAGWE all :thumbsup:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

martinzx said:


> Everyone showing there age with choice of cover
> 
> For me a Bosok Komandirskie 200m Diver HAGWE all :thumbsup:


 hi its this one now for me all the best woody77


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

new addition, so borrowed pic


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Wearing this at the moment..........










HAGWE


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

Love this watch is becoming part of my arm, can't seem to take it off.

HAGWA


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Russian today


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Heuer Autavia 1163MH 'Derek Bell' 1971


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Epos today.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> Heuer Autavia 1163MH 'Derek Bell' 1971


Again, Bootsy has just the nicest watch collection :man_in_love: . I'll join in with a later Tag


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Same old same old......


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this piece of 70's funkiness today:

Memostar



















Mark


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't care if Monday's blue

Tuesday's gray and Wednesday too

Thursday I don't care about you

It's Friday, I'm in love


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

PRS-3 on NATO for me:


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Beuchat Oceanium today.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting off with something from The Boss :rltb:

*RLT-8, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks

Love that diver in red



scottswatches said:


> Bootsy said:
> 
> 
> > Heuer Autavia 1163MH 'Derek Bell' 1971
> ...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> Thanks
> 
> Love that diver in red
> 
> ...


I'd be ready to swap for your Derek Bell, even though i am not a porsche man....


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

Haven't taken this one off since i got it


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

woody77 said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone showing there age with choice of cover
> ...


nice victonox woody i like that HAGD.......... haydn


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Watch-nut said:


> Haven't taken this one off since i got it


Love that


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

New battery fitted, and I managed to set the damned thing as well, so wearing this one today:










:thumbsup:


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

1945 Girard Perregaux today... HAGWE.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Super Avenger to start










HAGWE


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

look at the sky ,see how it shines for you,

and everything you do.










yeah it was all yellow.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Eberhard & Co. today


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

New to me, so on the wrist today, Trias world-timer, quick phone shot;


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Old seiko 6138 for me on it's new shark mesh


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

while not at work this weekend it will be this; as opposed to something much more ordinary whilst slaving away.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

*Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL*










:drinks:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

taffyman said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > martinzx said:
> ...


hi thanks haydn all the woody77


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Just Crusin and Boozin "Sammy Hagar"

Just back off the P&O Azura










Kev


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Andy Tims said:


> Watch-nut said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't taken this one off since i got it
> ...


Me too, more pixs please


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> David Bowie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















bowie


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I've been wearing my Ocean7 LM7 today and it's been a manic one, working again tomorrow. Have a great weekend everyone,

Carl


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

This for me today....

*Memotime, Memosail yacht timer, 2x quartz movements*


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Been wearing this a lot lately...










but I'm fancying a change...

watch (no pun intended) this space.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Little Strela :man_in_love:


----------



## Neil2094 (May 30, 2011)

JoT said:


> Russian today


 What is this watch? It's fantastic.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Seiko SNZH57K1 this evening










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Smiths W10


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Can't get my latest GlashÃ¼tte off my arm...



GUB_11-27a_07small by wotsch, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Smiths W10


 Lovely watch,coincidently I`ve been wearing Mr Platt`s modern homage...

*Smiths PRS-29A, ETA2801-2 17 jewels*










complete with a period style strap...










B)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Neil2094 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Russian today
> ...


Thanks Neil

It is a Poljot Sturmanskie chronograph commemorating the 40th anniversary of Gagarin's first space flight. The successor to Poljot (a company called Volmax) still make them but they are quite pricey these days


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

One of my Majestyks this evening....hmmmm red or blue?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> look at the sky ,see how it shines for you,
> 
> and everything you do.
> 
> ...


awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi

Stardust for me today....










cheers Neil


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Drum2000 said:


> Been wearing this a lot lately...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like the look of that....and that picture is interesting.....any more info about both??


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the big orange one today


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

but have this on at the mo.........


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> but have this on at the mo.........


Chronotac?...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > but have this on at the mo.........
> ...


yep, although i have it on one of roys true bonds....swede


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

This AKA Today i know nothing about it apart from it's made by Seiko.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

GMT tonight


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Not at work today, just for a change!

Wearing this today:-










Have a good one!

ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> yep, although i have it on one of roys true bonds....swede


Not seeing that combo working 

I never owned one of those but I like the looks on their McQueen's GMTs. How are those watches? Like Alpha?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> but have this on at the mo.........


Oh like that, first dibs if you ever sell it


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> the big orange one today


Is that a Casio GX/GXW-56 perhaps?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > Smiths W10
> ...


The Smiths is a beauty. I rather like my 16mm nato straps


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> GMT tonight


That reminds me of a time we were holding interviews for a position in my department at intel - a few years back.

Some complete tw*t (complete with earring no less) turned up in a Hugo Boss suit with the label still on the sleeve. :rofl2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > yep, although i have it on one of roys true bonds....swede
> ...


There better quality then the alpha imvho. The aged lume looks pretty cool. And it really suits the true bond


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hippo said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > but have this on at the mo.........
> ...


Will do Simon, expect a pm in a few weeks


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Defender said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > the big orange one today
> ...


Yes it is, and very nice it Is to


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> There better quality then the alpha imvho. The aged lume looks pretty cool. And it really suits the true bond


Yeap, the aged lume thing was what caught my eye the first time I saw one.

...and the Bond thing on Coke... well, sounds exactly like that


----------

